# Truffles!



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I want to a dog show in Pasadena this weekend..........and someone came home with me!! :wub: Yes, this is Stacy's girl Truffles!! She will be taking up residence with Lola and Frank. We are estatic to have her. She has a wonderful disposition, and is absolutely gorgeous! I am keeping the name because it fits her to a T. I really tried to get a least one picture with all three pups in the frame, but it was like hearding cats!! More to come, I promise!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH MY GOSH, I am so jealous, I have wanted one of Stacy's babies for a long time. You are so blessed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG Pam. You got Truffles:wub::wub: She is just so precious and I've always loved her name. Did Stacy decide she wasn't a showgirl? You are so lucky! How are the three of them getting along? Yes, more pix. Congratulations.:chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Truffles is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Aww there's my sweet girl! Was she mouthing off at you in the second pic? Sure looks like it!! Sooo glad she is fitting in so well! I knew she would though - she's such an adaptable little pup!! Hopefully you can get some pics of Truffs and Frank playing! Although I'm sure they move too fast for the camera to catch up, LOL


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

OMG, you are so lucky to find such a wonderful girl! I'm so happy for you and that you're keeping her name too!:wub:

Congrats!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> OMG Pam. You got Truffles:wub::wub: She is just so precious and I've always loved her name. Did Stacy decide she wasn't a showgirl? You are so lucky! How are the three of them getting along? Yes, more pix. Congratulations.:chili:


Stacy made a long very well thought out decision about showing her. And I am the lucky recipient! So far we are all getting along very well! Frank is wanting to be where ever she is, including my lap! LOL!



Ladysmom said:


> Truffles is gorgeous! Congratulations!


Thanks Marg!



bellaratamaltese said:


> Aww there's my sweet girl! Was she mouthing off at you in the second pic? Sure looks like it!! Sooo glad she is fitting in so well! I knew she would though - she's such an adaptable little pup!! Hopefully you can get some pics of Truffs and Frank playing! Although I'm sure they move too fast for the camera to catch up, LOL


I seriously need to get a better camera. My photography skills are woefully lacking. But I promise to keep you supplied with more pix. And yes she was barking at Frank, who was in my daughters arms standing behind me! 



Purple-peep said:


> OMG, you are so lucky to find such a wonderful girl! I'm so happy for you and that you're keeping her name too!:wub:
> 
> Congrats!


I couldn't have picked a better name!!



Matilda's mommy said:


> OH MY GOSH, I am so jealous, I have wanted one of Stacy's babies for a long time. You are so blessed.


I do feel blessed to have this little girl!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

She is adorable!!!! I too can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

You're one lucky lady!  Truffles is absolutely beautiful and I'm sure she's as sweet as a truffle! Congrats!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How wonderful for you to have another of Stacy's babies! I love seeing them grow up here on SM...can't wait for more pics!


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

So you're the lucky one.  Congrats. She's gorgeous!


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Jealous! Truffles is a cutie


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

*she is beautiful*

Lucky you and lucky truffles how old is she if I may ask.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

She's a beauty! And I do so love her name! How lucky you are to have her.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww! Congratulations!! I'm thrilled she went to someone on here, she is Jazz's half sister! I'm so excited I'm going to get to see updates on her. She is a darling girl :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh you lucky thing you  I love Truffles, including her name. You must be over the moon.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That is one beautiful girl!! I've always admired Truffles and it's great to hear that she joined your family! have fun!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

OMG! I was so surprised..had no idea Stacy was thinking about placing her. She is totally adorable and you are so lucky!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

gypsyqueen said:


> Lucky you and lucky truffles how old is she if I may ask.


 She is days away from 9 months.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

iheartbisou said:


> That is one beautiful girl!! I've always admired Truffles and it's great to hear that she joined your family! have fun!!


I agree. She is a beauty! I too am happy she will be a SM family member!


myfairlacy said:


> OMG! I was so surprised..had no idea Stacy was thinking about placing her. She is totally adorable and you are so lucky!


I do feel very lucky to have her with me!!


silverhaven said:


> Oh you lucky thing you  I love Truffles, including her name. You must be over the moon.


Yes, totally over the moon!!


08chrissy08 said:


> Awww! Congratulations!! I'm thrilled she went to someone on here, she is Jazz's half sister! I'm so excited I'm going to get to see updates on her. She is a darling girl :wub:


Wow! I didn't know that!! We can compare pictures!!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations!!! She's a cutie and i like her name.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She is sooooo gorgeous!!! Everyone seems to be getting new Fluffs and I'm so jealous. I need to move back to the mainland so I can have a house full of fluffs.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

congratulations on your new beauty!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG! You are so lucky! I've always loved Truffles!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats! That is so exciting!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woohoo!!! Truffles is absolutely adorable!!!!!! I know it had to be hard for Stacy to give her up. So...welcome to the "3 Malt Club"!!!!! :chili::aktion033:

It's nothin' but fun from here on......


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrat's!!! I met Truffles in Atlanta and she is a beautiful pup!!! I LOVE her name!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Congrats Pam! She is a doll and I love her name. Let me know how it goes having three. I have puppy fever really bad and this thread hasn't helped. Lol


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations! I also met Truffles in Atlanta and she's a gorgeous pup! I can't wait to see her grow up!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Woohoo!!! Truffles is absolutely adorable!!!!!! I know it had to be hard for Stacy to give her up. So...welcome to the "3 Malt Club"!!!!! :chili::aktion033:
> 
> It's nothin' but fun from here on......


ROLOL...nothing like more 'addicts' to help us feel normal! 

Truffles is GORGEOUS and I'm soooo happy for you. I take it that since you made the announcement so quickly after getting her, things are going fabulous. I'm thrilled!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, you got Truffles!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
congrats on your pretty baby girl with a great name!!!:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats Pam!! Truffles is a beauty and a keeper for sure!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, she's so cute. Congratulations.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Woohoo!!! Truffles is absolutely adorable!!!!!! I know it had to be hard for Stacy to give her up. So...welcome to the "3 Malt Club"!!!!! :chili::aktion033:
> 
> It's nothin' but fun from here on......


And a distinguished club it is!!



Nissa Fiona said:


> Congrats Pam! She is a doll and I love her name. Let me know how it goes having three. I have puppy fever really bad and this thread hasn't helped. Lol


Resistance is futile Kim! You know it, we all know it. Just go for it. Nissa would love a sister or brother!!!



Crystal&Zoe said:


> ROLOL...nothing like more 'addicts' to help us feel normal!
> 
> Truffles is GORGEOUS and I'm soooo happy for you. I take it that since you made the announcement so quickly after getting her, things are going fabulous. I'm thrilled!


LOL Crystal! Yes, they may have to start a 12 step program for all of us!! And I couldn't have asked for it to go any better than this!! Her disposition is so great! She just slipped right into the fold!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm a member of the club, too. I mean, three!

Congratulations, Pam. Truffles is a beautiful baby girl pup pup!!! Give my love to the big brother and big sister.
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats Pam, she's a beautiful pup!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so happy for you. Truffles is just beautiful, and all of Stacy's dogs have the best dispositions. I'm sure you'll enjoy your new girl.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm a member of the three club too and nothing is more fun then having three, except maybe having four I too met Truffels in Atlanta and she is one gorgeous puppy. You are soooooooo lucky to have another of Stacy's fantastic little dolls.:wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Lucky you.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, congrats to you! Truffles is really beautiful. :wub::wub::wub: Who's that fluff in the background of the second pic? Too cute!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

:cheer: CONGRATULATIONS, SHE IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

what a sweet baby. and the name is very exclusive and sweet.

sooo many happy years together, full of fun, healthyness and happieness


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She is gorgeous...I'm sure Stacy misses having her around too! Would be so hard to let them go to another home, but I'm sure much much easier when she gets updates/pics here!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

lovesophie said:


> Wow, congrats to you! Truffles is really beautiful. :wub::wub::wub: Who's that fluff in the background of the second pic? Too cute!


 That is my sweet girl Lola!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhhh!!! Lucky you....she is beautiful!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh Pam, that sure is one goody bag you have there :chili: how cool that you end up taking her home . . . . . congratulations :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Pam - I missed the 'announcement'  

Congrats on adding Truffs to your crew! The little ruff in the 2nd picture is something I'm very familiar with! I have lots of pics of the Kenz like that - it must be in the maternal genes 

We'll have to have another Bellarata reunion with all our fluffs! :w00t:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats on getting Truffles!! She is lucky to have such a good home!! I'm so glad we get to continue to see her grow up!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

MandyMc65 said:


> Pam - I missed the 'announcement'
> 
> Congrats on adding Truffs to your crew! The little ruff in the 2nd picture is something I'm very familiar with! I have lots of pics of the Kenz like that - it must be in the maternal genes
> 
> We'll have to have another Bellarata reunion with all our fluffs! :w00t:


 Mandy! Truffs totally reminds me of Kenzie girl! The same silliness, and I love it. Yes, it must have come from "Crazy Caira" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats on Truffles, I met her in Atlanta and she is a real beauty! I remember her peeking out from under the bed, so many malts LOL!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats ! she is beautiful 1 love her coat !


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats! I just love her big beautiful eyes :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, that is wonderful! Congratulations! She is simply gorgeous! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!
She is a beauty her coat is amazing and I love her name too.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I was hoping these were new photos of Truffles (I have a short term memory, evidently). I really love her..she's gorgeous!! (and her fancy Show sister Emma). Please post more photos of all three of your gang!! xoxo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so far behind on things!
Congratulations!!!
Truffles is beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh you're SO lucky to have Truffles! Stacy can attest that I tried incredibly hard to get this cutie pie to like me at the Specialty but she didn't want much to do with me. :-( Congratulations on being the chosen home!!!

Cathy


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

What a beauty:wub: Congratulations!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations, Pam! Truffles is gorgeous! And, I love her name! :wub::wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness! 
Truffles is _beautiful_!
I'll bet she is as sweet as her name!
Now you have 3 Maltese to love!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:w00t: OMG!! I can't believe that I missed this until now...a big CONGRATULATIONS to you :wub::chili: Truffles is darling

hugs
Kat


----------

